# Sleeps with the fishes



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

My phone!:rant::rant:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

That blows. :lol:


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Aw Man sorry to hear that Pollock, I dunked an iphone two years ago, my car keys last year, a sweet gerber multitool the year before, and that's probably not the last things I will dunk. By the way did ya do any good on elk today? Assuming you fished the north end? It was sssslllowww for Sbooy42 and I today but we ended up with 2


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I lost a walkie talkie 2 weeks ago. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Punched 5 holes, 1 right over sand LOL. didn't even get a nibble outdoor. I know them perch are there. I get um in the summer. Just have to do more walking. Like the 2 miles today wasnt enuff.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

guy i talked to on higgins dropped his 2 day old smartphone in the lake... 82fow lake trout fishing... i bet he will invest in bluetooth next time, lol


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Let's see... GF lost an I phone 2 yrs ago ice fishing, had 2 diff friends lose an I phone last year ice fishin, I lost a leather man I had for about 15 years. I have also thrown lures down that I didn't attach to the swivel yet, ice scoop, thermos cup, support bars for my portable, stainless steel spud my dad made for me (30fow) and have witnessed guys lose walkin talkies. There's pry more I didn't remember. Seems those holes have some sort of gravitational pull!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday a guy I fish with was talking on his 1 day old iPhone 5 next to his hole. Had his shoulder holding the phone, it slid and landed in the hole. He fell off the bucket and managed to grab it before it was a total loss. The phone was completely submerged by the time he grabbed it. It still worked but he should of dried it out first before turning it back on. It died shortly after...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I lost a black cat max heater down a hole a few years back when my buddy slipped and kicked it in the hole. It bubbled like crazy under the water. After about an hour, he finally hooked it with a treble hook and brought it back up. Hasnt worked right or lit right since.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Yesterday a guy I fish with was talking on his 1 day old iPhone 5 next to his hole. Had his shoulder holding the phone, it slid and landed in the hole. He fell off the bucket and managed to grab it before it was a total loss. The phone was completely submerged by the time he grabbed it. It still worked but he should of dried it out first before turning it back on. It died shortly after...




Bag of rice woulda fixed it right up, never turn it on if its wet......Hopefully he had insurance and learned to leave it in his pocket next time.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

The worst thing I've dropped was the battery out of an underwater camera! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I phone 2 weeks ago. The ol crow is still squawking about it:rant:


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

5 yr old sons left leg up to the knee in his hole yesterday. His maiden ice fishing trip only lasted 15mins. I think he learned to listen though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

It seems we had this same discussion a couple of weeks ago. Some one on here lost their phone but was able to retrive it. I say your not on the water/ice enough if you have not donated something to the water. I have lost a pager in years past. This year I lost a chair, and my favorite pair of sun glass's when I fell in. Good thing I had put my phone in my tackle bag.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Phones ending up in the drink is how the fishing gods tell us to shut up and fish! Important to have for emergencies but that should be it. Still-it sucks.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got an Iphone in the bottom of the Sag river. Watched it go all the way down to the bottom on my flasher:rant:


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

ericzerka24 said:


> I've got an Iphone in the bottom of the Sag river. Watched it go all the way down to the bottom on my flasher:rant:


Lol. That's hilarious. Lost my brand new rod and reel and a pair of sunglasses last weekend. Didn't see them on my flasher though. I'll have to watch it next time.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Two years ago when we had good ice we were out off the west side by the shipping channel and my cousin was in the shiver and lost a hog right by the hole (forgot his gaff) so the next day he took my 10in auger and made three holes like a triangle. About an hour into the day I hear his cussin up a storm so I go over to see what's the fuss and he said he dropped his expensive sun glasses down the hole. Then as we started packing up he starts yelling again so I go over there and he kicked his rod down the hole so I start laughing and as he's throwing stuff in his tub his chair goes down lmao. Needless to say he wasn't happy and I don't blame him but it was the funniest series of unfortunate events I've ever witnessed. He's never made three holes again either lol. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Lake Simcoe swallowed my day old droid couple rods. Saginaw bay has collected many of my items unattached lures rod n reels 2008 Polaris sportsman (retreived) a flasher ice scoops shanty bar support. You name it  The fish gods have been treated preatty good on the ice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cell phone rescue on the Saginaw Bay for those who never have seen it:






posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

solution to all your lost item problems, Only drill a hole 1 inch wide. :lol:


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

kjones734 said:


> solution to all your lost item problems, Only drill a hole 1 inch wide. :lol:[/QU Yeah that would work. I had a small plastic tackle box with all my jigs, spoons etc sitting on arm of my chair a few years ago in WI. Yep, down the hole she went!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helmet1 (Dec 29, 2007)

about 6 yrs ago I kicked and old Zercom lcd flasher down a 10in power auger hole on Houghton lake. We used 2 cammeras and a gaff on a rope to get it back. Wouldnt work but I got it back.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

My wedding ring is in the ausable by glennie somewhere. Try explaining that one.... we are still married though lol! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

thats why i got the lifeproof case and life preserver for my i phone, It has already saved my phone once this year.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

unclecbass said:


> thats why i got the lifeproof case and life preserver for my i phone, It has already saved my phone once this year.


What's this life preserver for iphone? I got lifeproof but a preserver would be the cats meow


----------



## mvheide (Jan 28, 2010)

Large bobber and a piece of planer board line. Use witgh waterproof phone


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

My smart phone went down the hole two weeks ago and the bad part is my buddy dropped it down while he was drunk. Now I am stuck with a crappy flip phone because I dont have a ton of money to waste on a phone right now. O well I will get a knew one soon. Maybe with insurance on it as well lol


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Several years ago watched my friend lean over to scoop ice outta hole...blackberry fell out of chest pocket perfectly into 6" hole over 17 feet of water. Ten minutes later he starts giving me a hard time about calling on my phone after he had just lost his....at which point I act like somebody answers and start asking the fish why they aren't butting and what color they'd prefer today. Then some "can u hear me" s and then put phone back in pocket. He's not laughing so I told him it was ok cuz it "was a crappie connection anyway"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

When not in use my smart phone goes in a small ziplock with a slight puff of air. Save my phone once and my dads phone 2 times over the years

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Karma got me for replying to this thead. The hole got my car keys last night., they slipped out of my carhartts when I reached across myself. Good thing I have a spare universal key in my wallet. Not sure how i'll get my truck box open or my treestands down now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

A.M. General said:


> Karma got me for replying to this thead. The hole got my car keys last night., they slipped out of my carhartts when I reached across myself. Good thing I have a spare universal key in my wallet. Not sure how i'll get my truck box open or my treestands down now.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Borrow a camera and go get em back, if there isnt a bunch of weeds in your spot, shouldnt be a prob if its a clear bottom not too mucky


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

2 yrs ago my buddy used my brand new I phone and dropped it in the hole. He about messed himself when he found out it would cost $700 to replace it. But he got lucky I added another line so the phone only cost $200


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

for getting your car keys back, put a strong magnet on the end of a rope and drop it down to the bottom. ( assuming you still know where the hole is and there was not a strong current)


----------

